# Feeder Community Tank?



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

Does anyone keep a community tank of neons, guppies for aesthetic purposes as well, and use fish from this tank to feed ps? I have a spare tank must be 18x12x15 thought this would be a good idea, as the lil community fish are purty, and if u breed guppies, (lets face it, not hard!) i suppose you could 'transfer' the parents into the ps tank for a lil swim and bring up the young in the other???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why not









you can also breed plattys, mollys and swordtails with ease, and if you feed the parents to the piranhas they cant eat the babys









if you get 2 tanks then you can have one with large fish in and move pregnant females into the other when they are ready to give birth, a couple of days after it has given birth move it back and you can grow the babys in one and use the other for adults, so you can continously breed them.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn, good idea. Cuz I was trying to figure out how to breed regular feeder goldfish. But mollys and what not would be easier. I used to have a community tank with two mollys. They were at it and I saw baby mollys in the rocks.

P.S. Wouldn't these feeders be healthier/non diseased like regular goldfish feeders?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> Damn, good idea. Cuz I was trying to figure out how to breed regular feeder goldfish. But mollys and what not would be easier. I used to have a community tank with two mollys. They were at it and I saw baby mollys in the rocks.
> 
> P.S. Wouldn't these feeders be healthier/non diseased like regular goldfish feeders?


 fish that u raised yuorself would be a lot less likely to have diseases because you are able to care for them the way that they should be and not like feeders that u buy at the lfs where they are kept in poor conditions and more prone to get diseases.

breeding regualar goldfish is not worth the hassle in my opinion. they have to be like 3 yrs old or something like that to reach maturity. at that point they are pretty big fish.

breeding live bearers is the way to go.

u may want to look into breeding Convicts







. they are *very* easy to breed. all u have to do is have a male and female. they also breed like crazy.

pic of my female convict and her fry....


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

How often do convicts breed? And how do you distinguish males from females? They don't eat their young do they?


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

I already got the 2 tank idea sussed, coz i used to breed guppies:

Have lots of males and about 5 females, let em swim together for a couple of weeks, just keep checking the females, believe me you know when they're expecting.

When they get fat you put them in one of the little floating nurseries you get, about 8 inches long. One day you wake up and theres babies inside. Then take mommy and put her back in the tank with her friends and keep the babies in the nursery till theyre ready to go in the main tank.

I reckon you could breed from the same bunch of females 3 or 4 times, then feed them to the ps, then youll get fish getting to the right size evry few weeks!!!

Success!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

This way you can be sure you get "clean feeders"...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> How often do convicts breed? And how do you distinguish males from females? They don't eat their young do they?


 i have only had my convicts breed once, but i hear they breed every couple weeks.

convicts are actually very good parent and take care of their young.

male convicts are longer and larger of the 2 sexes and are less colorful. females will tend to have orange/red on their bellies.


----------

